# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Douglas Scroing red Stag Antler

## Dev

Anyone know of any links/chart on how to Douglas score red stag antlers.
Not trying to measure a record head or anything would just like a fair idea on how to score one...

cheers

----------


## Mooseman

Do a Google search typing in Douglas Score sheets. I had a look there is a booklet available through the NZDA which would be most helpful.

----------


## deer243

Basicly there are 9 measurements.
Lenght....measure lenght of both antlers and double the smallest length  to get your total.
Spread....  measure the spread of antlers from the outside to outside at the widest part of both to get your total.
Span.... do the same measurement but measure from the inside of each antler to the other to get your score.
Beam .... Measure the main beam of each antler (between the first and second points) the thickness of each and double the smallest total to get the score
Coronett....measure each coronett and double the smallest total to get your score.
Brow......measure each brow and double the smallest total to gt your score
Bez.....  do the same 
Trez.... do the same 
Tops....do the same
add the nine totals up and you have your DS score.
Of cause if its a ten pointer or bigger you have 2 tops scores for a ten, or 3 for a 12 so could have 12 scores to add up
With the brow, bez, trez and tops you can only score if it has a oppsoite side...ie a nine pointer  can only score as a 8.
This is a very basic explantion ...maybe not the best but its hows it done.

I have scored a number myself then had them checked and im always very close or  a couple points under at most so thats fine

----------


## Dev

Did have a google but didn’t come across to much. 

Thanks for that deer243, very helpful.

Cheers

----------


## mawzer308

Sorry to hijack thread but relevant to the topic. If there is a standalone tine, is it still recorded just not doubled or, is it discounted completely. Shot a 10 pt sika and wondering what to do with the extra points as they aren't mirrored on the other side. Brows, treys Inner and outer all mirrored, just a kicker off the left outer and a small point off the left Trey.

----------


## chainsaw

Douglas scoring system is designed to favour symmetry, so uneven heads don’t score well

----------


## Husky1600

If it aint got a matching point on the other side you dont score it. When you do score it, I think it is only double the shortest side, not add them together.

----------


## mawzer308

Thanks all, sorted, still scores well.

----------


## Micky Duck

my 15 scores better ,or would score better if a couple of tines were knocked off..... it all depends on which way a scorer decides to chose the mirror tine if has a couple of options. must have a go at scoring the other good heads I have shot over the years.....compared to what I work amongst they look tiny,but I know they pretty good all the same.

----------


## Sideshow

So how do they score fallow bucks?

----------


## Micky Duck

same way but there is score for the palms as well....had  look online and cant find decent printable set of instructions.....pretty sure it will be in the NZDA manual on how to do scoring.....just a picture with measure from here to here...and here to here is whats needed...I am thinking will have to dig out old score sheet for the 15 and try to reverse engineer measurements to work out how they were made/measured....

----------


## Mathias

Fallow are an easy one to cock up the measurements for, the length of palm is a bit of a trap for the inexperienced.

----------


## Trout

We have a NZDA scorer on here,but he will be hunting or on Holiday,Mathias.

----------


## Micky Duck

well had a go....interesting trying to reverse engineer measurements.....my 10 score lots higher than the 11 of similar size due to tine length...the 10is 20something points less than the 15....which is 247 and a bit......still got a long way to go to hit the magic 300 mark. today is first time Ive had all 3 heads together to compare them...definately makes me feel better about leaving that young 12 the other week.

----------


## Mathias

> We have a NZDA scorer on here,but he will be hunting or on Holiday,Mathias.


Very hard to describe how to measure by keyboard, best done with the eyes & hands  :Wink:

----------


## Lucky

Big Reds are one of the trickier heads to measure , if you post a pic of the head it would help

----------

